# Little track I did with Mural



## RiffWraith (May 16, 2014)

So, Mural has been sitting in my template since it was released, and I have used it only sparingly. I decided to sit down and compose something with just Mural, and try and put it through it's paces.

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/LTWM.mp3

That is v1 only, completely out of the box, save for a touch of verb. A & O mics were used.

Any and all thoughts and comments are welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## TGV (May 16, 2014)

The track works well. It's quite powerful even though it is rather sparse. The sound is good. Perhaps some of the legato settings could be a bit tweaked.


----------



## Arbee (May 16, 2014)

No reflection at all on the composition, and I know there is a lot of Spitfire love on this forum, but while Mural sounds lovely "one note at a time", from note to note it really doesn't work for my ears.

.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 16, 2014)

I've got to say that sounds really good. Makes me want mural all over again. Nice job.
J


----------



## Andy B (May 17, 2014)

Hi Jeff,

Nice piece. These things always depend on context but I think it may benefit from a bit more dynamic movement. More importantly though, you should download the recently released 1.1 update to take advantage of the latest tweaks to the legato amongst other things.



Arbee @ Sat May 17 said:


> No reflection at all on the composition, and I know there is a lot of Spitfire love on this forum, but while Mural sounds lovely "one note at a time", from note to note it really doesn't work for my ears.



If you're so far unconvinced by Mural, then have a listen to the latest demo of Mural 1 & 2 at the top of the page here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

(I've posted a link to the thread rather than the mp3 so it doesn't hijack this thread).

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Michio77 (May 17, 2014)

Wow! That's got a really nice feel to it. Good work!


----------



## AC986 (May 17, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri May 16 said:


> Any and all thoughts and comments are welcome.
> 
> Cheers.



Music is alright Jeffrey. The editing is slightly sketchy. The sound is very nice.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 18, 2014)

Thanks guys - appreciate the responses.

*TGV* > W/o trying to sound like I am disagreeing with you that it could be better, there is really very little that can be done to improve the transitions. I could dip the mod wheel more, but to me that doesn't sound 'better'. What specifically bugs you here?

*Arbee* > what 'note to note' doesn't work for you, and what lib do you think does this better?

*AndyB 1* > can you elaborate on what you mean by 'dynamic movement'?

*AndyB 2* > I did d/l 1.1, but a) did not notice an audible difference in the legs, and b) have not yet employed them due to the major bug that was not fixed. Stanley says there is a hotfix coming soon, tho...

*adriancook* > hard to say something is sketchy that wasn't done...

Thanks again!


----------



## TGV (May 18, 2014)

Some of the transitions in the beginning sound a bit weird. I've noticed it too while playing with Mural. In the "full" part following 1:00 it is much more natural. I've tried playing around with the intensity and speed controls; there might not be one setting that suits all uses.


----------



## Andy B (May 19, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Sun May 18 said:


> *AndyB 1* > can you elaborate on what you mean by 'dynamic movement'?
> 
> *AndyB 2* > I did d/l 1.1, but a) did not notice an audible difference in the legs, and b) have not yet employed them due to the major bug that was not fixed. Stanley says there is a hotfix coming soon, tho...



By dynamic movement I meant riding CC1 into the note with a slight swell which tends to give strings more life.

The 1.1 update legato should be smoother and more consistent.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Walid F. (May 19, 2014)

Lovely track, Jeff!! Really like it. I think I will get Mural as my next library actually - looks like a very nice package with many useful patches.

W.


----------



## emid (May 19, 2014)

Nice track. Me too in the same boat to start looking into SF libraries.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 19, 2014)

Andy B @ Mon May 19 said:


> RiffWraith @ Sun May 18 said:
> 
> 
> > *AndyB 1* > can you elaborate on what you mean by 'dynamic movement'?
> ...



Thanks.

_By dynamic movement I meant riding CC1 into the note with a slight swell which tends to give strings more life._

When I say there is a ton of that - I am not kidding. There is a TON. Plus EQ curves, plus fader moves. And many of the swells are not slight. Almost seems as tho you aren't hearing that, which I would find, well, strange...

Here is a good ex. of what most of the track looks like:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/sf1.jpg

Cheers.


----------



## airflamesred (May 19, 2014)

The counterpoint is especially good.


----------



## Andy B (May 19, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Mon May 19 said:


> Andy B @ Mon May 19 said:
> 
> 
> > RiffWraith @ Sun May 18 said:
> ...



Thanks for posting the JPEG as I think it shows what I'm hearing. Although you have plenty of swells you're dipping just before the change from note to note which would be effectively turning down the interval. It may not be right for the piece (it depends on what you were going for) but if you were to shift the CC1 info to the right you might get better results.

Hope that helps.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## jcs88 (May 19, 2014)

What a great sound! Nice track.


----------



## airflamesred (May 19, 2014)

Just to be clear, Andy, the cc1 should surge slightly after note on?


----------



## RiffWraith (May 19, 2014)

Thanks again, Andy. Always appreciate input like this. 

So, here is a line of Violas only with the CC data as it was originally:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/SF-ex-01.mp3

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/sf2.jpg 

and then here it is again, with the CC data moved back as suggested:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/SF-ex-02.mp3

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/sf3.jpg 

Are we thinking the 2nd ex here is better/more realistic than the first?

Thanks again.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 19, 2014)

Yes, better.

If you were an orchestra player you would hear "don't bank the bow" or "don't sigh at every note" or "learn how to play legato" or "play phrases, not notes" or the like. It is more a stylistic question than a technical one.

It's not easy but you are on the way.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 19, 2014)

I like the piece and I like the sound of Mural.

The portamentos around 38 secs-43 or so seem odd.


----------

